# Solved: HELP: C-Media AC'97 won't start!



## aubreytil (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi!

My PC's been reformatted, and ever since, I haven't been able to install any speakers or headphones, ie, no sound comes out. They worked fine before all that. I really need all the help I can get 'coz I've been trying to fix this for several hours over several days, and still nothing! Here's all the info: (Hehe, as you can see, I more or less know what info to give out due to the hundreds of forums I've looked at.)

MOTHERBOARD:
Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID : 12/01/2004-P4M266A-8235-6A6LWE1GC-00
Motherboard Name : ECS P4VMM2
Chipset : VIA P4X266/A

CONTROL PANEL PROPERTIES:
C-Media AC97 Audio Device
Manufacturer: C-Media
Location: PCI bus 0, device 17, function 5
Device Status: This device cannot start. (Code 10)

DEVICE MANAGER:
! C-Media AC97 Audio Device

EVEREST:
South Bridge Properties	
South Bridge : VIA VT8233/8235
Revision : 00
Package Size : 2.7 cm x 2.7 cm
Process Technology : 0.22 um
Core Voltage : 2.5 V

AC'97 Audio Controller	
Audio Controller Type : VIA 8233/8235/8237
Codec Name : Unknown
Codec ID : FFFFFFFFh

Chipset Manufacturer	
Company Name : VIA Technologies, Inc.
Product Information : http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets
Driver Download : http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=2

DRIVER DETECTIVE:
C-Media A97 Audio Device labeled as 'Out of date driver'

I have already installed the driver I found HERE. The "Install New Hardware" popped up, recognized the C-Media AC97 Audio Device, searched the computer for updates, and finally said that it was installed and ready to use. I rebooted the computer, and to my dismay, the 'device cannot start' again.

Am I doing anything wrong here? I really need help, this is driving me nuts!


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

*Welcome to TSG aubreytil* 

Your problem is primarily caused due to a missing Audio Driver. However, this can be fixed. You just need to find the correct driver. I checked the link from where you downloaded the driver and I think you were pretty close. Anyways, try the following driver and see if it works:

*C-Media 9738 AC97 Codec/UDA Driver 5.12.01.0042*

Let me know the results. Good Luck.:up:


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Try uninstall the sound card in the device manager then reboot your pc....Windows should be able to detect your sound card if it is working properly and it will automatically install the appropriate driver.


----------



## aubreytil (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, thanks for that, Goku. I've already tried that before and it didn't work.

Everything's fine now. After almost 4 years of "tolerated" silence, I now have surround sound!  Actually, all I need was the Realtek AC97 v401 driver (or something like that.) It was just that all the detection software I used "told" me I needed C-Media or VT (Via) drivers. Driver Genius really helped me find out I needed a Realtek driver. 

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Ok. So you, in real, needed a Realtek AC'97 Audio Driver rather than the C-Media Driver. Wow. A new lesson. Anyways, can you please provide me the download link and the link to the *DriverGenius* or whatever software? I know I can find it but I am feeling a little lazy at the moment. Also, please mark the thread *Solved* using it from the *Thread Tools* link on the top of this page . Thank you.


----------



## aubreytil (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.driver-soft.com/ -- This is really accurate. All the other software I used (Everest, Driver Detective, Sandra XII) couldn't figure out what kind of soundcard I had, or the driver I needed.


----------

